# Should I be worried at all?.



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I don't know if I should even be worried but I thought I'd ask anyway.

My girl Serenity jumped the fence tonight, I had no idea and I don't know how long she had been gone for, she normally comes and sits out the front if she got out. Anyway, my step-dad and I heard screeching tires, a dog screaming in panic like mad. I instantly jumped up and checked out the back to find Sunny but not Serenity. My step dad opened the front door, he saw a white dog running into a house and Serenity was out the front of our door, hair on her back fully up. She seemed fine other then that though.

Now, I don't know if this was her or the other dog; I didn't see the owners rushing the dog to the vet so I am assuming the dog is fine. I don't know if it was another dog, my step-dad went and looked around and saw no dead/injured dogs though. It was dark so in the morning I'll go look.*

Should I be worried at all?.

She seems fine and her normal self, no physical damage. She was acting a tad more fearful for a bit when I gave her a pet and she was whining for 5 minutes after 30minutes of being on the zipline but she probably wanted to go in the room.

Keeping in mind for below. She does like chasing cars so that's a concern and she's a fearful dog.

So, Is it possible the noise freaked her out, even if she was out the front? (it was a loud screech and loud dog screams). Or is it actually possible that she had a near miss and got home quickly?. If it was a near miss, I don't get why I heard a dog screaming continulessly for a few seconds. I just want to know if it was her, if it was the noises that scared her or what the deal was.

She was out the front when my step-dad opened the door and we got up pretty quick. Where the car incident happen, it sounded like it was down the street, which is a minute drive and a 3/5minute walk.


----------



## RawFedDogs (Jun 16, 2008)

If you can find no physical problems and she has normal energy and seems to feel ok and appears to be somewhat happy, I wouldn't worry. If course I don't know what happened and I don't think we ever will. Perhaps she learned a lesson about going near the road or cars driving down the street. If she is a herding breed, it will be very very difficult to stop her from chasing cars.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

As RFD said, if she's acting fine and doesn't seem injured I wouldn't worry about it. I would recommend reinforcing your fence now though! My guess is that the noise freaked her out and that's why she's acting so scared. I've seen dogs scream for seconds (or even minutes) just out of fear without them being hurt in the slightest so it's possible that no one got hurt an someone just got really scared. Either way, hopefully she learned her lesson! 

As I recall, she is a herding breed right? My corgi/heeler mix used to want to chase cars so badly when I first adopted him that he'd nearly yank my arm out of its socket whenever we were walking and a car would pass by. To fix this, I would bring lots of high value treats with me and when I saw the car coming I would get his attention before the car did, put him on a sit-stay to keep his focus off of the car and onto me. As the car passed by I'd feed him treats while telling him to leave it. He figured it out really quickly (about a week or so) and doesn't even notice cars in the slightest anymore.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I think I'd listen to what RFD said, Serenity is more than likely just fine.
Although, I would take it as a warning though. Serenity may not get a second chance. Is there anyway you can add a wire or something to the top of the fence to stop her from jumping it? She is too much of a lovely dog to take the risk that she could get out again and get hit.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Thanks for the replies . She seems fine this morning so I'm happy about that.

Honestly, I think she'd just jump the wire as well but I will suggest it to my step-dad and mum. Our problem is, the fence on the side is slowly falling apart so adding to much weight is a bad idea. Our neibor won't help pay for half of it and mum can't afford to fix it right now.*

Serenity has a zipline (I know how people feel about these, I HATE these and I know she hates the zipline) but it's for her safety. She's only on it when I'm at work and now if I need to go in the house (I'm in the shed out the back so I spend %95 of my time out there when home).

I was trying to trust her off the line. I would her for a nice long walk, some fun time off leash but this happened. So, she'll be on the zipline if I'm not with her =|.*

I am hoping we can fix the fence, I'm tryig to save to help mum out. It's not fair to keep her on the zipline but it's better then a short chain, at least she has room to run on the zipline.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

To add on; Sunny does have free roam of the yard. So, I'd have no issue if I know she couldn't jump the fence. It's unfair  I want her off it but I don't want to end up with a dead dog. Especially because she has fear aggression towards people sometimes.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Have you checked the pricing for those "premade" kennels? Sometimes, they can be cheaper than a fence.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I've never heard of a pre-made kennel. Are they like normal kennels?. I just think a zipline gives her more space to run then a enclosed kennel.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Tahlz said:


> I've never heard of a pre-made kennel. Are they like normal kennels?. I just think a zipline gives her more space to run then a enclosed kennel.


I think Celt is talking about the ones that are pre-built fence panels. :wink:
Like all these: Dog kennels, Dog Fence, Dog Runs and Pet Supplies


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

Oops, I guess most here would consider what I called a kennel, a dog run. Sort of giant size exercise pens.


----------



## rannmiller (Jun 27, 2008)

Yeah those can be pricey too though. We used to have a zipline for our siberian husky mix growing up because he would jump the fence too. While it isn't ideal, as you said, it's definitely better than being on a short chain. On a chain, it's much more easy for them to get tangled in things and choke or otherwise hurt themselves. On a zipline, at least she can run without tripping over it and not get all tangled up.

Edit to add: you could also look into one of those wireless electric fences.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

A!. I see what your saying. They don't look that bad actually. Question though, in your eyes, why would these be better then a zipline?. Considering, the zipline gives her the whole yard, she's just attached to something so she can't jump the fence.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm a tad worried about the wireless electric fences. Being a fearful dog and if a dog really wants to ignore them, they will. I don't think she's like that but it's a really big thing I'd have to think about.


----------



## Celt (Dec 27, 2010)

I've always worried about using any kind of "tie out" because of how a dog could get tangled, throttle themselves, or just hit the end hard and snap something. It's a personal hangup, I don't think its a "bad" thing to do, I was just giving another option.


----------



## Tahlz (Sep 15, 2011)

Celt said:


> I've always worried about using any kind of "tie out" because of how a dog could get tangled, throttle themselves, or just hit the end hard and snap something. It's a personal hangup, I don't think its a "bad" thing to do, I was just giving another option.


I see your point. I worry about the tangling. I have her on a harness though so if she hits the end, it wont hurt her neck but I have a attachment from the harness to the collar in case something snaps. Thank you, I will defiantly keep it open as a option .


----------

